# My 2012 Eos build thread



## Aferrigno13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Decided to start a build thread and share my car with everyone 
Some before photos 



















Just recently installed some wheels. Nothing crazy because winters approaching. 










Got some fk coilovers wanted something cheap because I intend to go air before the season starts 










Got some darker tints and this is how she sits now 










I plan on wrapping the car (undecided on the color still), get some Aim wheels, get a r style rear diffuser made, and also try to find some sort of front lip. I can't seem to find much on this car so if anyone has any input I'd appreciate it. I also plan on swapping the black interior for the oem red interior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

Car looks good. Side markers in the front bumper? Sprayed to match the car, spray tinted or did you find a place that sold smoked ones? If so, where?


----------



## cobra77351 (Dec 20, 2017)

*nice car*

I have a windscreen w/storage bag its in excellent condition , if your interested $250 and I will ship it for free
you can contact me at [email protected] or 215-962-9880 .


----------

